# mechanical vs. fixed



## mickeyboy (May 20, 2005)

I,ve hunted with spitfires for years and am thinking of trying one of the new fixed blade broadheads that claims field point accuracy. Any suggestions?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Questions like this usually start some type of pissing contest on archery sites, but let's hope it doesn't do that here.  ALL quality broadheads, fixed or mechanical, will hit at the same point of impact as field points. But, this is ONLY if the bow is properly tuned. Some are more sensitive than others, but I've yet to find a broadhead that I can't get to shoot with my field points. The easiest that I've personally shot are Muzzy's. They seldom require much work. I suspect Thunderheads are about the same, and both are top quality heads. Big cut on impact heads take quite a bit of work and few people seem to have the patience or knowledge to get them to shoot well. When I used to shoot Snuffers, it would sometimes take me a couple hours to get them tuned in, but eventually they'd be hitting with my fieldpoints. My point to all of this is that quality and reliabilty should be your top consideration when choosing a broadheads. Honestly, I feel the broadhead is the most over-hyped piece of archery equipment there is. I've only seen one new broadhead in the last 10 years that I think was actually designed to kill deer more than it was to lure gulible hunters, however it's not even close to being worth the price. Pick a good quality, time tested, head and spend time tuning the bow correctly. After that, if you put it in the right place it'll do the job just the same as any other.


----------



## ReRobb (Feb 13, 2005)

very well put M.Magis!

Personally, I like 100 grain three blade Muzzy's.


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

Good Post M.Magis

I have used the Spitfire Broadheads for many years, I find that they do fly just like a Fieldpoint with very little tuning. I have never lost a Deer with them in all the years I have hunted with them. I use the 125gr Tips in a Horton Crossbow shooting 310fps. 

I agree with Mike on everything he said, Very good Post. But I feel that Shot Placement is a Major Factor too. The faster the Bow shoots, the more Cutting Pressure impacts the Deer & I have had My Broadheads go right thru ribs & come out the otherside. My Deer havent traveled over 30 yards after being shot. I have shot them from 5 yards to 40 yards, A well placed shot & a Sharp Broadhead= Dead Deer.  

Cat Mazter


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

This is my first year shooting a bow and I was a little worried about my ability to properly tune by bow to get my broadheads and fieldtips shooting together. So I did a lot of reading on archeryworld.com and finally decided on a fixed blade head. I bought "Wac' Em's" They are sweet! Shoot right with my field tips without any adjustments. Sonics are supposedly another good, accurate head. I only went with the wac' ems because they have a larger cutting diameter and according to some penetrate better. I would check out an archery forum and do some reading there, you will find plenty of good advice.


----------

